# Lens profile - Sigma 17-70 F2.8-4.5 DC Macro



## Movetorecyclebin (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi,

I'm unable to find the Lens profile for the Sigma 17-70 F2.8-4.5 DC Macro.
It's well detected in the metadata but no profiles are available for correction.
I can't find it also in Adobe Lens Profile Downloader.
My camera is a Canon 400D; the correction profile of my Canon 55-250 is available
I'm using Lightroom v3.3. The problem was also there with v3.2.

Any help is welcome

Thanks


----------



## Mark Sirota (Dec 8, 2010)

Welcome to Lightroom Forums.

Lightroom and Camera Raw ship with a profile for that lens for Canon...  Two, actually -- one with OS and one without.  If you manually select Sigma as the make in the Lens Corrections panel, do you see it in the Model pulldown?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Are you shooting RAW or Jpeg? Reason for asking is that on both my systems there is a much reduced set of profiles offered for a Jpeg compared with a RAW. The profile for your Sigma 17-70 *is* available, but only for RAW files. I hadn't realised that was the case, so cannot explain the difference....but somebody will be along soon to explain. Not sure if you are Windows or Mac based, but if Windows you can see the Lens Profiles which are installed on your system by looking in c:\programdata\adobe\cameraraw\lensprofiles\1.0.


----------



## Movetorecyclebin (Dec 8, 2010)

First of all, thanks for your help



Mark Sirota said:


> If you manually select Sigma as the make in the Lens Corrections panel, do you see it in the Model pulldown?


When selecting Sigma as the Brand, I can see 5 Sigma model but not the 17-70



TNG said:


> Are you shooting RAW or Jpeg?
> [...]
> Not sure if you are Windows or Mac based, but if Windows you can see the Lens Profiles which are installed on your system by looking in c:\programdata\adobe\cameraraw\lensprofiles\1.0.


I'm using both raw and jpeg files.
I'm a windows user. I've found several camararaw lensprofiles folders. One in "All users". this one seems to have Sigma profiles. Another cameraraw profiles folder in the main user account. This one is empty. I will search in that way (copy files/profiles).
Thanks


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 8, 2010)

OK, have you tried on both a Raw and a Jpeg separately, and is there any difference?

Sounds like you are on XP, so the path with be different to the Vista/Win7 path I gave you. For XP, path is c:\documents and settings\all users\local settings\application data\adobe\cameraraw\lensprofiles.


----------



## Movetorecyclebin (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes, the path given was for WinXP. But I'm using also (mainly) Win7 Pro, x64. Under "_C:\ProgramData\Adobe\CameraRaw\LensProfiles\1.0\Sigma\Canon_", Sigma profiles are there.
I'm back to home and Win7. Sigma correction is available with Raw files (I've few raw files from the Sigma 17-70). So, like you .. no correction for jpeg only.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 8, 2010)

Well, at least we've ascertained that the profiles are on your system. Now we just need to explain why the majority are only available for RAW files, not Jpegs.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Dec 8, 2010)

Movetorecyclebin said:


> ... I've found several camararaw lensprofiles folders. One in "All users". this one seems to have Sigma profiles. Another cameraraw profiles folder in the main user account. This one is empty. ...


 
The profiles folder in the user account is to be for user downloaded or user created profiles rather than the ones shipped with LR, so it is empty to start with. In the display of the profiles, LR merges the two folders.

Beat


----------



## Mark Sirota (Dec 8, 2010)

Because that's how lens profiles work.  Except I thought that raw profiles work for JPEG files too, but as I almost never work with JPEG files, I don't know for sure.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 8, 2010)

Nor do I (work much with Jpegs, that is)....so that's something I've learnt today.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Dec 8, 2010)

AFAIK, the profiles are made for Raw or non-Raw, as there is a difference in the treatment. But you can copy a "- RAW" profile to a name without "- RAW" and edit its content by means of any text editor as follows:
Change

```
<stCamera:CameraRawProfile>True</stCamera:CameraRawProfile>
```
to 
	
	



```
<stCamera:CameraRawProfile>False</stCamera:CameraRawProfile>
```
There might be more than one occurende of this string in a profile. After doing this, you can select the profile for non-Raw files.

Beat


----------



## Movetorecyclebin (Dec 9, 2010)

It's working. Thanks a lot for the tip Beat.
Thanks also Mark and Jim


----------

